# how should i charge after 12+



## SnowPro 24/7 (Nov 24, 2010)

need some help on how i should charge if a storm exceeds 12 inches or more


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Charge by percentage


----------



## SnowPro 24/7 (Nov 24, 2010)

percentage of what


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

after 12", I charge per inch


----------



## SnowPro 24/7 (Nov 24, 2010)

wats a fair price per inch on a 30,000 sqr ft lot


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

SnowPro 24/7;1130171 said:


> percentage of what


eg. 600$ for 8-11" so 12"+ would be a percetage of that, plus that. So say the percentage was 50% then it would be a 900$ bill


----------



## SnowPro 24/7 (Nov 24, 2010)

*?*



Mick76;1130175 said:


> after 12", I charge per inch


wats a fair price to charge per inch on a 30,000 sqr ft lot


----------



## SnowPro 24/7 (Nov 24, 2010)

BossPlow2010;1130199 said:


> eg. 600$ for 8-11" so 12"+ would be a percetage of that, plus that. So say the percentage was 50% then it would be a 900$ bill


per three inches / every inch/ or for the total amount of anything after 12 all together


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

My prices will be different then yours but for example......

1-3 $100 , 3-6 $200 , 6-9 $300 , 9-12 $400 , 12+ $400 plus $33 per inch over 12

Note, these are not my prices but used as an example only.....


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

SnowPro 24/7;1130207 said:


> per three inches / every inch/ or for the total amount of anything after 12 all together


I'd personally do it per inch, if you do it all together; say you get a 25" storm then you not going to make much money, but if you charge for a 25" storm every time it goes over 12", then you will probably loose the job next season.


----------



## SnowPro 24/7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Mick76;1130209 said:


> My prices will be different then yours but for example......
> 
> 1-3 $100 , 3-6 $200 , 6-9 $300 , 9-12 $400 , 12+ $400 plus $33 per inch over 12
> 
> Note, these are not my prices but used as an example only.....


so after the 400 for 12 then u charge an additional 400 and 33 per inch or just 33 per inch after 12


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

400 + 33 per inch
ie 13= 433, 14=466, 15=499, 16= 532, ect.......


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

So 33$ would be .33% of your 1-3" rate.


----------



## SnowPro 24/7 (Nov 24, 2010)

thanks for the insight putting in my proposal tomorrow hoping i get the account .
good thing i have a great site like this to go to


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I go 20% every 4"


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

If you charge by the inch, make sure you bring a tape measure.

Keep it simple.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Tubby's Snow Plowing;1136520 said:


> If you charge by the inch, make sure you bring a tape measure.
> 
> Keep it simple.


Just like if you charge by the swipe....Bring a pencil and paper to jott down the number of swipes......Keep it Simple...


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Matson Snow;1136670 said:


> Just like if you charge by the swipe....Bring a pencil and paper to jott down the number of swipes......Keep it Simple...


Wow you are stupid. Where did I state I charged by the swipe? Take your head out of your ass and read. I know first grade students that comprehend English better than you.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Tubby's Snow Plowing;1136781 said:


> Wow you are stupid. Where did I state I charged by the swipe? Take your head out of your ass and read. I know first grade students that comprehend English better than you.


Calm Down there King Plower....Just having a little fun with you....I understand English just fine....

I just Love the "New" Guys That have an answer for Everything.....Keep up the Good Work Tubby...:salute:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

.........


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

What should he charge if it's wet snow at 12" ?
Is there a different fee if it's dry?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Tubby and his Posse hanging....:waving:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

:laughing:

Or maybe.............................


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:....Thats some Funny Stuff....


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I only plow residential so i have a set rate for the customer up to 12", after that it doubles for every 12". Say it is a $50 drive, 1st 12" is $50, 13"-24" is $100, 25"-36 is $150. This has worked well for me.


----------

